# Underwater housings for Nikon D700 / D7000



## fudsylow (Jun 21, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me what a good starter housing would be for a Nikon D700 or D7000. ? I am looking at shooting surfers, and of course, underwater images while snorkelling and diving. I am only an amateur diver, and don't see the point in buying new camera setups if I can continue to use my Nikon kits... also, where are good places to purchase on the internet / internationally ? I am in Australia, and this kind of thing is specialist equipment, and shops seem to think they can mark up rediculously high just because they aren't standard types of items...

Any help would be very much appreciated.

Cheers
Rich.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have a D700 or a D7000? Or both? They're two very differently sized cameras.


----------



## fudsylow (Jun 21, 2011)

Both in about two weeks  have the D700 and getting the D7000..


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 21, 2011)

Any really good underwater housing is going to cost you upwards of two grand. 

I have read that sea&sea is a good manufacturer, but hopefully someone with more experience will chime in.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## KmH (Jun 21, 2011)

A good starter housing is one that doesn't leak, and that won't leak if hit by a skeg or a board.

Still Cameras & Housings


----------



## ghache (Jun 21, 2011)

they are 2000 to 3000 $


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jun 21, 2011)

ghache said:


> they are 2000 to 3000 $




surf's UP


----------



## fudsylow (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks guys for the input... I am wondering if there is a cheaper and more practical solution rather than buying a case ? Wonder if there are any fast and responsive waterproof cameras that still give the speed and quality I am after ?


----------



## KmH (Jun 22, 2011)

Good luck persuing your research. :thumbup:


----------



## ladynikon (Jun 27, 2011)

I just watched a podcaster do an interview w a women who photographs in the water it may be helpful to check out. Its at www.phototips.biz episode #94 'behind the lens with Sara lee' hope this helps.


----------



## Deo (Jun 28, 2011)

try sea & sea


----------



## gsgary (Jun 29, 2011)

Give it a good spray with WD40 that should do the trick


----------

